# Fixing Curled Toes - Pictures



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Every now and then a chick will hatch with curled toes. If they don't straighten out in 24 hours, this is how I fix them:


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you think that a chick that had the toes taped, and LOOKED all better, will suddenly have curled toes reappear as an older hen? 

I have one hen (1.5 years old) that recently has slightly curled toes.. Because she is walking well, it might have been like that for awhile..... Not sure.....

Anyway... I think I am highjacking.

Achem.

I too have taped chick toes successfully and been pleased with the results. Things I have used and liked... Painters tape (has some traction, sticks together well but pulls back apart without too much trouble).


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

In hens, it could be a riboflavin deficiency. Riboflavin deficient chicks dont hatch.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

It's been my experience that the curled toes shown above are directly related to incuabation issues. Some peafowl hatchers think it's more common with too high humidity and/or a chick taking too long to hatch. I've had several that I've taped and fixed and once fixed, they're fine. Like dawg53 said, curled toes in a mature hen could be a riboflavin deficiency.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks... Would riboflavin be in nutritional yeast?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Thanks... Would riboflavin be in nutritional yeast?


Looks like it is!
http://nutritionstripped.com/nutritional-yeast/

"Nutritional yeast is an inactive form of yeast used as a food, it's light/golden yellow in color and most popularly found in flakes. Basically, yeast is cultured and grown typically on a glucose medium like molasses or sugar cane. When the yeast has grown, it's killed with heat, processed, and dried- this process leaves an inactive nutrient rich yeast. I consider nutritional yeast a "superfood" because it contains heaps of B vitamins, protein, and fiber in a very small volume. Nutritional yeast has a strong flavor and the taste is similar to a rich sharp cheddar cheese, hence why it's so popular in vegetarian and vegan lifestyles- it makes the perfect cheesy substitute sans dairy.

How to use | I love using nutritional yeast sprinkled on my salads, Nourish Bowls, mixed with quinoa, rice, potatoes, popcorn, roasted veggies, and in recipes such as my Classic Cashew Cheese, secret sauce with Veggie Sushi Rolls, and Cauliflower Pizza Crust.

Nutrient breakdown of NUTRITIONAL YEAST | *per 2 tablespoons

Protein } 2 tablespoons of nutritional yeast contains 8-10g protein (depending on brand), a "complete" protein
Fiber } 2 tablespoons of nutritional yeast contains 4-5g fiber (depending on brand)
Carbohydrates } 2 tablespoons of nutritional yeast contains only 5-9g carbohydrates (depending on brand)
Thiamine (B1) } 640% DV
Riboflavin (B2) } 570% DV
Niacin (B3) } 280% DV
B6 } 480% DV
Folate } 60% DV
B12 } 130% DV
Zinc } 20% DV
Magnesium } 6% DV
Manganese } 6% DV
Copper } 6% DV
Where to purchase | health food stores, grocery stores (bulk bins), farmers markets, or online retailers.

Tips and tricks // don't confuse with regular yeast- nutritional yeast is NOT used as an active yeast to make bread or baked goods rise, it's simply used for nutrition and flavor content."


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont know about yeast. It would be best to use a product for poultry such as Avian Super Pack which contains riboflavin and other essential nutrients/minerals and vitamins not found in feed, electrolytes, poultry nutri drench etc...
Avian Super Pack can be ordered from Jefferslivestock.com or you can call them.
Dosage is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water for 3-5 days.
There's no guarantee that it will fix your hens toes at her age. Perhaps sooner when she was a chick.
I also agree with Casportpony that incubation issues could be a cause. It can be genetic as well...as with Salmon Faverolles from my experience.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, I know she had perfect feet as a pullet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Well, I know she had perfect feet as a pullet.


You can give the yeast or Avian Super Pack a try. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep... I am going all crazy chicken person..... I fed them no sugar/plain yogurt today. I forgot to add the nutritional yeast....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Actually, buttermilk is a better probiotic than yogurt. Yogurt has a tendency to pass through chickens, whereas buttermilk coats the intestinal lining and is easily absorbed. Instances with cocci infections; buttermilk can be used to slow the deadly effects of the cocci protozoa by coating the intestinal lining until corid or sulfadimethoxine or sulmet can be purchased.
I like to mix buttermilk with scrambled eggs and give it to my birds several hours after worming. The buttermilk rebuilds their immune system and the scrambled egg as extra protein to rebuild strength. I give them that mixture in their feed on occasion in times of stress, molt for example. During the winter on cold days; buttermilk mixed with plain boiled white rice...they scoff it up like hogs.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Oooooooh! Buttermilk sounds great!


----------

